# Daten in CSV Datei Speichern



## Mcburn (7. Dez 2009)

Hallo liebe Freunde 

Ich möchte gerne meine Daten in eine CSV Datei speichern.

Nur weis ich die dazugehörige Syntax nicht.

Ich weis das man bei einer txt datei den BufferedWriter nimmt zum Beispiel bei dieser Syntax:


```
FileOutputStream fes = new FileOutputStream("VergleichSpeicher.csv");
        OutputStreamWriter res = new OutputStreamWriter(fes);
        BufferedWriter speicher = new BufferedWriter(res);


         speicher.write(vierzigstellig[i]+hundertstellig[i]);
         speicher.newLine();
         speicher.flush();
```

Das Funktioniert auch bei CSV dateien nur das Problem ist. Wie kriege ich die nächste Spalte hin?
Gibt es dafür auch ein Java Befehl so ne art speicher.newRow() ?


----------



## Michael... (7. Dez 2009)

csv steht für "character separeted values" es wird also ein spezifisches Zeichen als Trennzeichen verwendet. Häufig ein ; oder ein Tab


----------



## Ebenius (7. Dez 2009)

Das Komma [c],[/c] ist der Spaltentrenner im (eigentlichen) CSV. Oft wird auch TAB verwendet, manchmal Semikolon (was dann eigentlich nicht mehr CSV heißen sollte). So lange Deine Zelleninhalte den Trenner nicht selbst benutzen ist das ganze trivial; einfach einen Trenner schreiben, wenn eine Folge-Zelle beginnt.

[edit] Whoops, ich kannte bisher nur "Comma Separated Values" als CSV. "Character ..." ist mir neu, die Wikipedia behauptet aber es kann beides heißen. 

Ebenius


----------



## Mcburn (7. Dez 2009)

Okay ^^ dachte es gäb noch ein extra befehl. Gut dann hau ich einfach ein , rein und gut ist.

Danke schön


----------

